# Little C's new bag arrived today!!!!



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I had a nice surprise when I went back to work after the lunch break: Little C's bag arrived. It's much bigger than I expected. (I can't visualize measurements.) However, it is the perfect size for Little C. It's roomy enough that she can easily turn around and even sprawl out somewhat. 

I took some pictures of her in it but I refuse to post them as she looks mighty peeved. I was so excited to see her in it that I plunked her into it almost as soon as I got home and she wasn't finished with the Grand Celebration of Mommy's Coming Home. But, when I closed it up, she just curled up and waited to be let out. Didn't dig or anything. Keep in mind that she has only been put in a bag three other times and those times were when we were on an airplane. The last time was in December. So, I'm very proud of her. Tomorrow morning, I'll take more pictures and then post one of them (where she looks GOOD). That way she'll have a chance to get used to the smell and everything. 

Oh, we got the bag from http://www.happytailpets.com/ , the Happy Tails Pet Boutique. Here's a link to her bag: http://www.happytailpets.com/product_details.asp?ItemID=488 We got the purple one.  I can't wait to go somewhere with her in it!!! But, I can't imagine how those of you with heavier dogs do it! She's only 2 kilos and when I picked her up in that bag....man, HEA-VEEE! I can't imagine trying to carry Noodle in a bag like that. I may as well just rip my arm out its socket now to see how I like it!









Edited to remove stupid mistakes.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

That bag is so cute. I'm glad it fits her. I know what you mean about heavy... I have the Celltei bag for Catcher and he weighs 7 pounds and him plus the bag is quite heavy. This is not something I could carry around like a purse. It is even too heavy to carry on my shoulder unless I want pain. 

Approx. how much in pounds is 2 kilos... ?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

2 kilos = 4.4 pounds. Not sure how heavy the bag is...think it is almost as heavy as Little C. (just tried holding each in one hand and being my own scales.)


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

what a cute bag, glad you like it. post pics!!

did you get the petite or grand size?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

*whispering* _The grand_ But don't let Little C hear that....she likes to think of herself as itty bitty. -_-

My only disappointment is that the flower on the side is only a pocket. I thought that it was another little mesh window for Little C to get air and people watch. You can't tell just by looking at the bag...I assumed that's what it was. Also, it's not pictured on that site, but it has another mesh pocket on the opposite side of the bag. (flower side) It also has yet another outside mesh pocket on one end--the end that is opposite to the mesh flower that IS a window. So I don't need to worry about where to put my things (like a wallet, keys, inhaler, snacks, electronic dictionary, etc.) Though, that will certainly make it heavier!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CUTE!







Can't wait to see a picture of her in it!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a cute bag!!! I'm sure Little C looks fab in it!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cute ,yes we want pics!!! Hey where is our pic. Of Sir N ??????????


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I'm jealous! I like that bag.


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I got Tunder the blk and gray one....

http://pacificpetshop.com/product/EBAYPG2006GIGI

This site has ton's of REALLY CUTE bags at GREAT prices.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I know what you mean about heavy, I got brit'ny the Juicy, which looks like that bag in shape/style, and it is HEAVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have an airport approved bag that I just bought for our trip to san diego (roomier so she will be comfortable that long) and it is LIGHTER then the juicy and about twice the size, lol!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I need to get Tini a new bag... there are SO many choices!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Very cute!!!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Here she is in her new bag!


















And another from the top.










And she wanted to show off her tail.










When trying very, very hard, Sir N is also able to squeeze himself into the bag, but I must say he looks ridiculous.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg she looks too adorable in her new bag!!














i want that bag now lol.. maybe in PINK!







thanks for posting pics. i looove cookie, she's too cute.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I just can't get over how adorable she looks in her new hairdo!


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

How cute! It doesn't look like it would be for dogs. And it looks pretty small too!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG-that's all I can say.....














What a doll-that is the exact cut I want for Ruby and I'm using your picture to show my groomer....hope you don't mind if we copy.....







Toooooo adorable!! Everytime I see a picture of a puppy I always think there can't be another one cuter..then someone else puts their picture on....I love it!! She is a real doll!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Awwww she is beautiful.







Love the bag too!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Argh! I'm such an idiot! That first link I gave was wrong wrong wrong! I even gave the wrong name for the place where I got the bag!









Anyway, Little C stole my credit card and used it to go shopping at Happy Tails Pet Boutique which is REALLY at http://www.happytailpets.com/, not the place I said before.









And, I didn't know if I was just special,







, so I hadn't said this before, but apparently EVERYONE gets spoiled like this: the bag arrived with surprises inside! The dogs got some dog treats all wrapped up in pretty paper and they each got a beautiful flower hair pin. Sir N has staked claim to the purple one (he wants to match the bag) and Little C is very happy with the pink one (she's got a princess complex). They even got a cute little card written and signed by the Happy Tails Pet Boutique resident dogs and I got one from the owner with a rather alarming envelope that proclaimed, "Wow! My dog can lick envelopes!" I had tried to save it, but Little C got ahold of it and was obviously very attracted to the scent of the dog licker (hehehehe) and she shredded most the envelope before I realized what she was doing. The twerp. 

Anyway, now I have BOTH of them begging me to do more shopping and Sir N really wants his own bag. He'll never get THAT as he's too heavy to be lugging around like that, but he's going to end up with something else from there eventually, that's for sure.


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

awww, they're a couple of cuties! Maybe Sir N could have a bag of his own just to sit in around the house-- wouldn't want him to be too jealous!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

That baby is just adorable.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

OMG I just had to say what a cute face.. love the cut


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

OMG!!!!!! She's SOOOOOOOO pretty!!!





















What a sweet face! I want her!!!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

your puppy is beautiful...how old is she?


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

How do you keep her so white???


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

She's just a wee bit over a year old.

I'm not sure how she stays so white! I don't feed her anything specific and we don't have any special shampoos. I guess it doesn't show up in any of the pictures that I've posted so far, but she actually has a very pale lemony area on her back that I don't even always notice. But I'm guessing that she (and Sir N) are so white because of this: taking your shoes off at the door. This eliminates tracked in dust, mud, dirt, grass, and anything else you might have stepped in. Then, they both get their feet shampooed every time after a walk. So, when we are lolling about on the floor, it's actually a very clean place to be. When Sir N and I stayed at my mom's house for two weeks between moves, he got very dirty. My parents wear shoes inside their house. So, I guess that is it!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

AWE!!! What a cutie. Little C is just that, little! She's so tiny. how much does she weigh? I remember pictures of her and Sr. N but that was when she was a pup. Anyway she looks adorable in her new bag. She will be the talk of the town in that!


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

She is two kilograms after a full meal.







She IS tiny....Sir N is 5.5 kilograms on an empty stomach! 

I've got to quit reading this thread to her before her head grows too big for her body!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Apr 6 2005, 07:03 PM
> *OMG-that's all I can say.....
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


He he I did exactly that!! My little Abby has a "LittleC cut" and it is ADORABLE









I promised to post pictures but my parents have gone away - thus I haven't had access to the digital camera... however I have taken a couple of dodgy shots on the webcam and will post them very soon... maybe even tonight if I remember!! LOL


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

It's not just a Korean custom to take off your shoes inside a house. It's an asian custom.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 14 2005, 09:43 PM
> *It's not just a Korean custom to take off your shoes inside a house.  It's an asian custom.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








I must have picked up some sort of Asian custom then cos I live by myself in a country town in Australia and I still take my shoes off at the door! LOL 

Maybe I'm just







LOL


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 14 2005, 07:43 PM
> *It's not just a Korean custom to take off your shoes inside a house.  It's an asian custom.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Its a russian custom too....or maybe its just my parents' obsession with cleansiness. Or maybe since russia is a part of asian content.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I know that it is not just a Korean custom. Some of my family who live in Germany also always take their shoes off when entering their home. I said it that way simply because ... um. Can't say. Slip of tongue. -_-


----------



## treasures_cherished (Apr 14, 2005)

Everybody that thought these were cute.................. Check out my recent "Besso Jelly Sale" post.... I posted a link where these are only 20.00-29.99!!!!!!!! But HURRY........ some of the auctions end SOOOOOOOON!!!!!!! There is a light pink, a fuschia, a light blue, and an orange one! Just wanted to let everybody know!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I don't understand how people could come in someone's house with shoes on when they have white carpet! It just feels weird walking in the house with shoes on. Everytime I see carpet or carpet cleaning commercials where ppl are doing nothing but having coffee around there house, I'm thinking, "Isn't more comfy to have your shoes off?"


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

What a cutie! Just love her!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 27 2005, 07:34 AM
> *I don't understand how people could come in someone's house with shoes on when they have white carpet!  It just feels weird walking in the house with shoes on.  Everytime I see carpet or carpet cleaning commercials where ppl are doing nothing but having coffee around there house, I'm thinking, "Isn't more comfy to have your shoes off?"
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=57137*


[/QUOTE]
We are a "take your shoes off" family. We don't have white carpet, but we do have antique oriental rugs...dirt is the worst thing for carpet fibers! Not everyone lives by this rule: sometimes when my kids visit friend's homes, their socks are black!!! Not in my house...your feet are as clean as your hands. Even the puppy gets wiped down before she's put on the floor.


----------

